# Trolley for the 6 x 4 bandsaw



## bob ward (Dec 13, 2009)

I made this wheel barrow style trolley for my 6 x 4 bandsaw a while ago from shorts of 50 x 50 and 50 x 25 RHS, and a 15mm ply floor. 

When I first made the trolley my only idea was to make the bandsaw readily moveable, but it turned out I also solved another 6 x 4 problem, the problem of the spindly and flexible support frame.

With the ply floor secured to the trolley, and the bandsaw bolted to the ply, the flimsy pressed metal frame suddenly becomes quite sturdy, I've had 40kg mounted on the bandsaw without a problem, something I would have been hesitant to do when it was just sitting on the floor.

The ply floor also gives you somewhere to leave offcuts, and catches the sawdust, which are a couple of minor bonuses.

A word of warning. Don't attempt to move the trolley over uneven ground unless the bandsaw is bolted down, as the bandsaw WILL topple off the trolley, land heavily and break something. 
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=7374.0


----------

